# Help ID this 24" X 1.75 girls Western Flyer



## Overhauler (Sep 24, 2013)

I just picked this bike up and can't find anything on it , all help will be much appreciated !
  Thanks , Lee


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 24, 2013)

Wanting to find out the maker and year ( I think it might be Huffman but not for sure ), haven't found a serial # yet .


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 30, 2013)

Later 50s AMF built bike. 55-56's have a date stamp on the BB, along with the serial. 56 Cw was the last series from the Cleveland factory, production moved to Little Rock, AR for 57 and later.


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 1, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Later 50s AMF built bike. 55-56's have a date stamp on the BB, along with the serial. 56 Cw was the last series from the Cleveland factory, production moved to Little Rock, AR for 57 and later.




 Thanks for the info Adam , much appreciated !!
     Lee


----------

